# Altavoz con cable negro y negro con franja blanca. ¿Cuál es el positivo?



## Pelelalo (May 30, 2014)

He buscado por internet y cada uno dice una cosa. Tengo un altavoz (metido en caja) con dos cables, uno negro completamente y uno negro con franja blanca. ¿Cuál es el positivo?

PD1. No puedo conectar una pila para ver como se mueve el cono (está metido en su caja y no tengo pensado desarmarlo).

PD2. Se que si conecto los dos de la misma manera no se anulan, pero quiero saber cuál es la adecuada.

PD3. No noto diferencia en las dos configuraciones, pero supongo que una es correcta y la otra no, de ahí que pongan uno de distinto color.

Gracias
Pablo


----------



## Yetrox (May 30, 2014)

@Pelelalo cuando te encuentras estos cables, es muy fácil saber cual es cual, porque si vez un cable para parlante común, el que es completamente negro es GND, el que es Rojo con una franja negra es el +, en tu caso el negro es GND y el que tiene una franja blanca es + así de simple, quien instalo esos cables los conecto correctamente con las normas técnicas, si quieres conectarlo como debe ser, conéctalo con los colores indicados que te menciono.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 30, 2014)

No importan los colores de los reproductores, lo que importa es que si tienes mas de una caja, "Todas" respeten la misma polaridad. (Negro con negro y negro con franja con negro con franja)

De lo que se deduce que si tienes *1* sola caja no importa como la conectes


----------



## Pelelalo (May 30, 2014)

Tengo 2 cajas y no había caído en lo que comentas, es decir que los colores solo sean indicativo de hacer lo mismo con ambas cajas y no de un tratamiento de polaridad por caja.
Espero haberme explicado.
Pero veo bastante razonante lo del negro negativo y el distinto positivo.
Hay gente que me hablaba incluso de la franja de los condensadores aludiendo al negro positivo y franja blanca negativo.
Gracias a los dos por la clase. Doy por cerrado el tema.


----------

